# Senco Air nailers



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone uses or has used Senco Coil nailers. I have about 6 Hitachi's and was curious if anyone has used Senco ... If they had any issues...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

They are a good gun with the swivel head,but there made from plastic,always fixing them so not no more.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

I hadn't used one in years, but the last time I did they was junk.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

prefer Bostitch


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

blageurt said:


> I was wondering if anyone uses or has used Senco Coil nailers. I have about 6 Hitachi's and was curious if anyone has used Senco ... If they had any issues...


I am with you on Hitachi coil nailers. We have tried just about all name brands at one time or another. I thought Senco had to much recoil, kind of bouncy. For me, it threw my rythem off. The life of the Senco was not near what I get out of my Hitachi. My second choice would be the Bostich Ridge Runner.


----------



## sea fox (Jan 27, 2010)

*nail guns*

I have the senco scn40r these guns are great they shoot the nails in straight every time. But they dont make them anymore. My guns are geting old I would like to buy new guns but I cant find any that will shoot the nails in straight Ive tried bostich,hitachi griprite, senco455xp would not use any of these guns. Can anyone tell me of a gun that works and shoots the nails staight every time.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

sea fox said:


> I have the senco scn40r these guns are great they shoot the nails in straight every time. But they dont make them anymore. My guns are geting old I would like to buy new guns but I cant find any that will shoot the nails in straight Ive tried bostich,hitachi griprite, senco455xp would not use any of these guns. Can anyone tell me of a gun that works and shoots the nails staight every time.


I know how you feel. I can't find the Bostich Ridge Runner anymore.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats funny... ALL 5 of my Hitachi's work perfect.. Have you rebuilt them yet ? I can get the rebiuld o-rings for like $12. Also spraying the inside with silicone spray helps alot. Sometimes the springs on the feeder assembly wear out too . The only thing I would use a bostich for is a Boat Anchor ... especially the Ridge Runner LOL


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Bostitches new gun works fine,nailing requires a feel for the gun you`re using,aim straight,they go in straight,new bostitch is the best


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've personally owned Hitachi and Porter Cable. To be honest I preferred the Porter cable. Everyone tells me hitachi is the best, I had more misfires with the hitachi. Being that the porter cable are cheaper and being that I don't use them, employees do, and being that employees don't usually take care of my tools (lost stolen broken)... I vote on the porter cable. 

I had a guy who had a senco. I used it a few times and couldn't get into it's rythym. It was finicky.


----------



## peter updegrove (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a couple Hitachi guns and 4 senco guns. Like them both. Hitachi shots 3/4" nails perfectly. Senco is hit and miss on 3/4" but still a great gun. Ive had porta cable, grip rite, and many others but those two are the best to me.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

How often do you use 3/4" nails? 1 1/4" are standard for us here. According to installation instructions the nails should penetrate the substrate at least 1/4" through. Therefore with a good percentage of our decks being 3/4", only 1 1/4" nails will satisfy that installation requirement. 

The only time we use 3/4", actually 7/8", nails is when the roof deck is also the exposed ceiling below. This happens a couple times a year only, and we hand nail in these cases to be sure we get it exactly right.


----------

